# habitation test done while in France



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We travel to France on eurotunnel on the 3rd Sept and we plan to travel down to Ribeauville for the carnival held the first weekend in Sept. Whilst in France or Belgium we would like to get our Rapido motorhome habitation carried out so could anyone give me a contact garage number for this doing or an e mail address. I understand that this is a cheaper way of having this carried out. I have tried looking on internet but cant seem to find a Rapido garage within the area we are going to.
Hope someone can help so we dont have to pay out £300.00 Brownhills wants from us.
Thank
Jax


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is an interesting point, we are also going to France in April, as it is a french van surely we can get it done over there.do they actually have habitation checks over there.

cabby


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Habitation test in France*

Hi Jax and Cabby,
Yes you can get it done in France and almost certainly a lot cheaper.
We bought our Rapido from a dealer in Rennes just over a year ago and we are booked in for its first habitation check next Tuesday afternoon.
I e-mailed them asking for an "inspection annuelle" and they replied"Ok pour rendez-vous pour le controle etancheite de votre Rapido."(with accent acute on each e)
To find a Rapido dealer Google (Rapido,France)and click onto "votre distributeur" and it gives you a map with all the departements that have dealers.
Helen


----------

